

Asana: The Interface is the Product - jackstah
http://www.asana.com

======
jamesshamenski
"we are offering a $20,000 reward to whoever refers this critical team member"

The X Prize proved that contests bring in operational efficiencies in the
magnitude of 10x. This may be of similar benefit when you weigh the costs of
recruiting and advantages in hiring the right person.

This is an A++ team and they will find who they are looking for.

------
fortybillion
Odd that they don't mention _where_ the company is located.

------
kno
this looks like a Google wave killer; wow already a bunch of people.

~~~
jackstah
google wave is the google wave killer

~~~
aaronbrethorst
which would make this the google wave killer killer?

~~~
jackstah
we're creators not killers :)

